# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard και απορίες

## gogos

Ώ ΝΑΙ !!! Επιτέλους βγήκε η τελική έκδοση του νέου λειτουργικού !!!!!!!!

----------


## nikolaos7

Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά πολύ ησυχία έχει πέσει

----------


## DrEthernet

Από τα 6 μηχανήματα στα οποία εγκατέστησα το Leopard στα 3 παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα. Επιλέγοντας να κάνω απλό upgrade και αφού τελείωσε η εγκατάσταση κανονικά, μετά το restart δεν μπήκα ποτέ στο λειτουργικό. Στο 6ο έκανα archive & install μεταφέροντας ταυτόχρονα τα αρχεία του χρήστη, τις ρυθμίσεις και τις εφαρμογές χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Στα άλλα 2 έγινε το update κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα. Απ' ότι διάβαζα online είχαν κι άλλοι πρόβλημα κάνοντας απλό upgrade, οπότε η συμβουλή μου για όποιον ετοιμάζεται για αναβάθμιση είναι το archive & install.

----------


## nickolas2005

Το archive and install τι είναι? Mε αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση?

Ανυπομονώ να το αγοράσω αλλα εχω μπερδευτει με τους τρόπους εγκατάστασης και ολα αυτα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

@DrEthernet: Εγώ γιατί σε άλλο νήμα συνιστώ το Archive & Install; Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρω...
@Nickolas2005: Το Archive & Install μεταφέρει την παλιά εγκατάσταση σε ένα folder που το ονομάζει Previous Systems, έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει backup του προηγούμενου συστήματος σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να μεταφέρεις κάτι από κει. Αν τσεκάρεις την υποεπιλογή "Preserve Users & Network", τότε επιπλέον σου μεταφέρει στο καινούργιο σύστημα τους λογαριασμούς των χρηστών που είχες στο παλιό σύστημα. Είναι η πλέον ασφαλής λύση, καθώς έχεις φρέσκο σύστημα, άρα και σταθερότατο, χωρίς προβλήματα, και επιπλέον γλυτώνεις τον χρόνο ξαναστησίματος χρηστών, Preferences, κτλ. Σε σχέση με το upgrade έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι κάποιες εφαρμογές χρειάζεται να ξαναστηθούν από την αρχή, π.χ. Logic Pro, Final Cut, Photoshop, κτλ.

----------


## PlanB

Προτιμώ το erase and install. Θέλω να δίνω καθαρό γήπεδο στο Mac με το καινούργιο λειτουργικό, εγκαθιστώντας (με custom install) σε έναν άδειο δίσκο. Κι επιπλέον, ξαναπερνώντας τις εφαρμογές μπορώ να καταλάβω εύκολα ποιά έχει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, εάν παρουσιαστούν.

Macgiorgos, ανησυχώ κι εγώ πολύ για το FinalCut, κυρίως επειδή το σύστημά μου έχει στηθεί πολύ προσεκτικά και είναι σταθερότατο (τ' ακούς Avid; χα χα!) με το 10.4.10, γι' αυτό δίσταζα να βάλω 10.5 εάν δεν βγουν τα πρώτα updates. Αλλά λέω να το σηκώσω το τιμημένο το Leopard, δε μπορώ να περιμένω...  :Cool: 

Γενικά, erase and install έχω κάνει σε όσα λειτουργικά έχω εγκαταστήσει -και είναι πολλά τόσα χρόνια...  :Whistle: - κι αυτό θα κάνω και στο Leopard.

Με ένα καλό backup και λίγη υπομονή, να ξαναπεραστούν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις, όλα θα δουλέψουν. Το περιμένω από το Amazon από βδομάδα.

Πάντως, να σημειώσω ότι το archive and install είναι η λύση που ενδείκνυται για όποιον δεν θέλει να παιδεύεται.

Και το Macworld δίνει (εδώ) έναν λεπτομερέστατο οδηγό εγκατάστασης για όποιον χρειάζεται καθοδήγηση.

----------


## nikolaos7

> Το περιμένω από το Amazon από βδομάδα.


Μπορείς να μου πείς με πμ αν θές πως γίνεται η διαδικασία?Γιατί θέλω να το πάρω και εγώ

----------


## giorgos_k

> Μπορείς να μου πείς με πμ αν θές πως γίνεται η διαδικασία?Γιατί θέλω να το πάρω και εγώ


Γενικότερα πιστεύω θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να ανέφερε κάποιος τις αξιόπιστες επιλογές που έχουμε να παραγγείλουμε το Leopard μέσω internet γιατι έχω την εντύπωση οτι θα περιμένουμε αρκετα να έρθει Ελλάδα. Επειδή δεν έχω ξανα αγοράσει απτο internet, αν γνώριζα τη διαδικασία πχ για αγορά απτο amazon και οτι δεν θα έχω προβλήματα θα το αγόραζα αμέσως... :Wink:

----------


## nikostheater

Εγω το παρηγγειλα απο Amazon.co.uk και μου λεει να το περιμενω απο 29 μεχρι 31 οκτωμβριου.
Δεν μπορω να περιμενω!

----------


## DrEthernet

> @DrEthernet: Εγώ γιατί σε άλλο νήμα συνιστώ το Archive & Install; Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρω...


Ως γνωστόν το Leopard είναι η 6 μεγάλη αναβάθμιση του OS X. Σε όλες τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις κάνοντας απλό upgrate δεν είχα ποτέ συναντήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση το όλο θέμα.

----------


## PlanB

> Μπορείς να μου πείς με πμ αν θές πως γίνεται η διαδικασία?


Η διαδικασία είναι εξαιρετικά απλή:

- επιλέγεις αυτό που θέλεις από το amazon (εγώ προτίμησα το co.uk, λόγω άριστης δουλειάς που έχει κάνει με δεκάδες πράγματα που έχω παραγγείλει),

- δημιουργείς έναν λογαριασμό, δίνοντας e-mail και τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου, και

- παρακολουθείς από μία ειδική σελίδα τί γίνεται με την παραγγελία σου (εάν έχει φύγει, σε πόσες ημέρες φτάνει, κλπ.)

Στην περίπτωση του Leopard επέλεξα Priority Express, δηλαδή έως δύο εργάσιμες ημέρες. Λογικά, την Τρίτη θα το έχω.

Προσωπική άποψή μου είναι ότι το amazon.co.uk κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikolaos7

> Η διαδικασία είναι εξαιρετικά απλή:
> 
> - επιλέγεις αυτό που θέλεις από το amazon (εγώ προτίμησα το co.uk, λόγω άριστης δουλειάς που έχει κάνει με δεκάδες πράγματα που έχω παραγγείλει),
> 
> - δημιουργείς έναν λογαριασμό, δίνοντας e-mail και τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου, και
> 
> - παρακολουθείς από μία ειδική σελίδα τί γίνεται με την παραγγελία σου (εάν έχει φύγει, σε πόσες ημέρες φτάνει, κλπ.)
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του Leopard επέλεξα Priority Express, δηλαδή έως δύο εργάσιμες ημέρες. Λογικά, την Τρίτη θα το έχω.
> ...


Και πόσο θα πληρώσεις συνολικά αν επιτρέπεται?Εγώ έχω την Attica gift card κάνει αυτή για αγορές από το Amazon.co.uk?

----------


## PlanB

> Και πόσο θα πληρώσεις συνολικά αν επιτρέπεται?


Επιτρέπεται.  :Smile:  Το Leopard κοστίζει 81 στερλίνες, ενώ με postage, packing και VAT (φόρος) ανεβαίνει στις 104.78 στερλίνες, το όλον 150 ευρώ.

Δεν ξέρω πότε και σε ποιά τιμή θα το φέρει η Rainbow, αλλά αμφιβάλλω εάν θα είναι φθηνότερη. Σίγουρα, πάντως, θα μου ερχόταν αργότερα εάν περίμενα να το παραγγείλω από το ελληνικό applestore...




> Εγώ έχω την Attica gift card κάνει αυτή για αγορές από το Amazon.co.uk?


Δεν έχω ιδέα για τη συγκεκριμένη κάρτα. Το amazon δέχεται τις κλασσικές visa, mastercard, κ.ά.

----------


## PlanB

Παρεπιπτόντως, να κάνω ένα ξεχωριστό post για να μη χαθεί μέσα στα παραπάνω:

Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει τα updates της Apple για τις εφαρμογές της, ώστε να είναι συμβατές με το Leopard. Μέσω του software update, θα βρείτε ήδη ένα update για το iLife.

Όσοι σκοπεύετε να βάλετε Leopard _χωρίς_ erase and install, εάν δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται να εγκαταστήσετε το iLife _μετά_ την εγκατάσταση του Leopard, μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε την ενημέρωση από τώρα.

Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες (ήδη εγώ περιμένω αυτή για το FinalCutStudio), ενώ ήδη η Adobe ανακοίνωσε ότι τα προϊόντα της είναι συμβατά με Leopard -άρα τα Photoshop, Illustrator και λοιπά CS3 δεν χρειάζονται updates. Εξαίρεση: τα εργαλεία video (Premiere, After Effects, κ.ά.)

----------


## nikolaos7

> Επιτρέπεται.  Το Leopard κοστίζει 81 στερλίνες, ενώ με postage, packing και VAT (φόρος) ανεβαίνει στις 104.78 στερλίνες, το όλον 150 ευρώ.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πότε και σε ποιά τιμή θα το φέρει η Rainbow, αλλά αμφιβάλλω εάν θα είναι φθηνότερη. Σίγουρα, πάντως, θα μου ερχόταν αργότερα εάν περίμενα να το παραγγείλω από το ελληνικό applestore...


Η rainbow το έχει 144 ευρώ.Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια μάλλον από Αγγλία θα το παραγγειλω και εγώ

----------


## Thermaikos

> Γενική συμβουλή. Όταν περνάτε κάποιο update στο λειτουργικό, να προτιμάτε το combo update (~108 MB για το 10.5.1).
> Πολλόι χρήστες που είχαν κάνει update από το System update είχαν παρόμοια προβλήματα, πιθανόν γιατι με το συγκεκριμένο (επειδή ήταν το 1o update του λειτουργικού) patchάρει τα αρχεία - δεν τα αντικαθιστά όπως γίνεται με το combo. Εγώ το κατέβασα και το πέρασα "χεράτα" και δεν αντιμετώπισα άλλα προβλήματα


Είναι λάθος αυτό! Το combo update κάνει ότι κάνει και το απλό update, με την διαφορά ότι περιέχει όλα τα update από την πρώτη έκδοση του λειτουργικού.

Έτσι, αν έχεις το 10.4.10, είτε περάσεις το 10.4.11 delta, είτε το 10.4.11 combo, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και δεν έχει καμία διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα!

Φυσικά, αν έχεις 10.4.9 και κάτω, είναι καλύτερα να περάσεις το 10.4.11 combo για να γλυτώσεις τα επί μέρους downloads του Software Update. Κατά τα άλλα το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.

Αυτό που έχει σημασία και πρέπει να το έχουμε όλοι υπόψιν μας είναι, ότι πάντα μετά από επανεκκίνηση, που μας την υποχρεώνει κάποιο update, πρέπει να κάνουμε repair disk permissions με το Disk Utility.app  :Wink:

----------


## nickolas2005

Γιατί κάποιες φοτο στο mail και στο σαφαρι  δεν μου ανοίγουν?

----------


## modified

> Αυτό που έχει σημασία και πρέπει να το έχουμε όλοι υπόψιν μας είναι, ότι πάντα μετά από επανεκκίνηση, που μας την υποχρεώνει κάποιο update, πρέπει να κάνουμε repair disk permissions με το Disk Utility.app


Γιατί παρακαλώ;

Αυτό το πράγμα με το "Repair Permissions" πρέπει κάποτε να σταματήσει...

Δύο καλογραμμένα άρθρα επί του θέματος...

‘Repair Permissions’ Is Not a Recommended Step When Applying System Updates:




> We are told to repair permissions before and after each update by whom? Certainly not by Apple. Perhaps Cruse means “them”, the same “them” who, in the classic Mac OS era, recommended zapping your PRAM every time you need to reboot your Mac after the system was wedged by a crashed app.
> 
> To be clear, perfectly clear: Apple does not recommend that you do this. All you need to do before applying a system update is follow the steps in the accompanying release notes, and nowhere therein has it ever been mentioned that you should run Disk Utility’s Repair Permissions feature before or after installing the update, let alone doing so before and after.


Seriously, ‘Repair Permissions’ Is Voodoo:




> If you are not experiencing any symptoms that would indicate permission-related problems, there is no reason to run Repair Permissions. Repair Permissions is not a periodic maintenance task or a preventive measure.
> 
> Arguing that you (a) run Repair Permissions all the time and (b) have no permission problems, and then drawing the conclusion that there’s a cause-and-effect relationship there, is like arguing that your diligent avoidance of sidewalk cracks has a causal relationship to the fact that your mother’s back is doing just fine. Troubleshooting computers is science, not magic.

----------


## nobleman

Απορίες με το Leopard:

1. Διαγράφω το e-mail, αλλά αντί να διαγραφεί, παίρνει μια γκρι απόχρωση και είναι πάλι εκεί... 

2. Κάθε φορά από restart ή επιστρέφοντας από Boot Camp bug μου ζητάει κωδικό το Keychain Access. Εννοείται ότι αυτό προέρχεται από το iBackUp αλλά πώς το φτιάχνουμε να μην ζητάει;

----------


## nickolas2005

Μία ερώτηση...

Εχω ενεργοποιήσει το ΙΜΑP στο gmail και έχω κάνει εναν τέτοιο λογαριασμό στο mail. Moυ κατεβάζει όμως όλα τα μαιλ που έχω. Δεν το θέλω όμως.. Γίνεται να μου κατεβάσει μόνο αυτά που θα έρχονται απο εδώ και πέρα?

----------


## DrEthernet

Ψάξε στα settings στη σελίδα του Gmail.

----------


## nickolas2005

Εψαξα αλλα δεν αναφέρει τίποτα στο ΙΜΑP πέρα απο το enable / disalbe.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το IMAP είναι σχεδιάσμενο με την λογική ότι οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή γίνεται στο mail account που έχεις στον υπολογιστή σου, θα πρέπει να αντανακλάται και στον server, έτσι ώστε όλοι οι υπολογιστές που έχεις να βλέπουν κάθε φορά τα ίδια ακριβώς mail. Άρα, μάλλον δεν γίνεται να το απενεργοποιήσεις. It's a feature, not a bug.

----------


## teacake

Το Imap κρατάει όλα τα mail σου στο server. Αυτά που κατεβάζει τοπικά είναι ένα caching. Αν σβήσεις ένα email, από το mail client, σβήνεται και από το server. Δες εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imap

----------


## turbojugend_gr

γενικά πάντως για κάποιον λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα, θεωρείτε καλύτερο από το pop... το mail caching ή mirror δεν μου κάνει για αρκετό. Απορίες που έχω και εγώ ε :P

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Off Topic





> γενικά πάντως για κάποιον λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα, θεωρείτε καλύτερο από το pop... το mail caching ή mirror δεν μου κάνει για αρκετό. Απορίες που έχω και εγώ ε :P


Φυσικά και είναι καλύτερο από το POP. Το IMAP σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι mail clients θα έχουν τα ίδια e-mail, εφόσον όλα τα e-mail αποθηκεύονται στον server. Αυτό σημαίνει πρακτικά ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κρατάς τρελά backup με όλα σου τα e-mail αφού όλα αυτά υπάρχουν στον server και όχι στον υπολογιστή σου. Έχεις τη δυνατότητα για flags, όπως αναγνωσμένο, προωθημένο, απαντημένο, κτλ.. Δυνατότητα για uploading e-mails στον σέρβερ, έτσι ώστε να προσθέτεις παλιά σου e-mail, π.χ. e-mail που είχες backup από παλιούς λογαριασμούς σου και θες να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτά από οπουδήποτε. Ε, θες κι άλλα;

----------


## Νικαετός

Yπάρχει τρόπος εγκατάστασης του Leopard, χωρίς dvd driver? Μάλλον τα έπαιξε το driver του MAC mini. Ότι dvd του βάζω το ξαναπετάει έξω... :Embarassed: 

(Από εξωτερικό σκληρό π.χ ??)

Eπίσης, αν θελήσω να κάψω ένα dmz αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο (και να είναι bootable) (γύρω στα 6 GB  :Whistle:  ας πούμε) πώς μπορώ να το κάνω μιας και δεν υπάρχει στο μίνι dvd writer ? (Kαι να υπήρχε δεν νομίζω να υποστήριζε DL δισκάκια σε εγγραφή...)

----------


## Flareman

> Yπάρχει τρόπος εγκατάστασης του Leopard, χωρίς dvd driver? Μάλλον τα έπαιξε το driver του MAC mini. Ότι dvd του βάζω το ξαναπετάει έξω...
> 
> (Από εξωτερικό σκληρό π.χ ??)
> 
> Eπίσης, αν θελήσω να κάψω ένα dmz αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο (και να είναι bootable) (γύρω στα 6 GB  ας πούμε) πώς μπορώ να το κάνω μιας και δεν υπάρχει στο μίνι dvd writer ? (Kαι να υπήρχε δεν νομίζω να υποστήριζε DL δισκάκια σε εγγραφή...)


Σαφέστατα γίνεται :Smile:  Πρέπει όμως να έχεις "μεταφέρει" από άλλον υπολογιστή το image του DVD της εγκαταστάσεως στον εξωτερικό δίσκο. Μετά απλώς συνδέεις τον εξωτερικό στο Mac Mini και μπουτάρεις με το Option πατημένο για να διαλέξεις από πού θες να φορτώσει. Γίνεται και με USB και με F/W σκληρούς, αρκεί να είναι φορμαρισμένοι με το κατάλληλο partitioning scheme (όχι MBR ούτε Apple Boot Record ή πώς το λένε, θέλει GUID).

Αυτά σε Intel Macs, αν έχεις PPC δεν ξέρω τι διαφορά έχει, υποθέτω θα αλλάζει το partitioning scheme. Πάντως με κλονάρισμα μέσω Disk Utility του DVD στον δίσκο παίζεις μπάλα άνετα.

Για το ζήτημα του καψίματος εικόνας 6 GB σε δισκάκι DL, σαφώς και γίνεται αλλά χρειάζεσαι SuperDrive. Άρα: ή πας σε άλλον Mac με SuperDrive, ή χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο USB ή F/W DVD-DL recorder. Απλό :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Thank you. Δηλαδή το super drive (τέτοιο έχει το mac mini μου) υποστηρίζει και DL δισκάκια?? 
Ωρέ τι σου κάνει η επιστήμη LOL !! 

Kαι πάλι ευχαριστώ. Ξεκινώ και ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## Flareman

> Thank you. Δηλαδή το super drive (τέτοιο έχει το mac mini μου) υποστηρίζει και DL δισκάκια?? 
> Ωρέ τι σου κάνει η επιστήμη LOL !! 
> 
> Kαι πάλι ευχαριστώ. Ξεκινώ και ο θεός βοηθός.


Ασ' τα θενκγιου και ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δε χρειάζονται :One thumb up: 

Λοιπόν, να τα ξεκαθαρίσω μία για να τα βρίσκουν και οι νεώτεροι που θα ψάχνουν στο forum (ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ναι σου λέω θα ψάξουν :ROFL: ): Combo drive-> διαβάζει γράφει CDάκια, μόνο διαβάζει DVDάκια, και DL. SuperDrive-> διαβάζει και γράφει τα πάντα.

Να σημειώσω πως τα drives της Apple (Matshita ή Matsushita, ήτοι Panasonic) είναι πολύ τιτίζα στο θέμα άγραφα, θέλουν καλομεταχείριση για να σε υπηρετήσουν πιστά... όταν μεταπήδησα σε Taiyo Yuden/TDK/Verbatim βρήκα την υγειά μου. Μέχρι τότε έγραφα είτε μισοκαμμένα (σε ποσοστό 50%), ή αναγκαζόμουν να γράφω σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες. Τα δε DVDs σκαλωμένα μόνιμα στο 2x. Με τις μάρκες που γράφω όλα ρολόι.

Ο Θεός μαζί σου, αρκεί να ακούσει το Mini και να γράψει το install disc σωστά, ενημέρωσέ μας! :Respekt:

----------


## haHa

> Eπίσης, αν θελήσω να κάψω ένα dmz αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο (και να είναι bootable) (γύρω στα 6 GB  ας πούμε) πώς μπορώ να το κάνω μιας και δεν υπάρχει στο μίνι dvd writer ? (Kαι να υπήρχε δεν νομίζω να υποστήριζε DL δισκάκια σε εγγραφή...)


Επειδη ειχα και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα,ηθελα να γραψω ένα dmg αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο (και να είναι bootable) (γύρω στα 6 GB  :Whistle:  ας πούμε),υπαρχει και αλλη λυση:
*
μετατρεπεις απλα το dmg σε iso και το καις ευκολα με ενα pc .
*

Oλα τα pc εδω και χρονια γραφουν dual layer δισκακια...

........Auto merged post: haHa added 16 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........




> Combo drive-> διαβάζει γράφει CDάκια, μόνο διαβάζει DVDάκια, και DL. *SuperDrive-> διαβάζει και γράφει τα πάντα.*


Εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν υποστηριζουν ολα τα superdrive(μονο τα τελευταια) εγγραφη dual layer.
Μπορει και να κανω λαθος.

Για να δειτε αν υποστηριζει καντε αυτο:
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2629/...ual_layer_dvds



Γενικοτερα, τα superdrive ειναι απο τα χειροτερα-ζημιαρικα recorders.

----------


## Νικαετός

To δικό μου υποστηρίζει (το διάβασα τώρα), αλλά μάλλον είναι χαλασμένο - τι μάλλον σίγουρα δηλαδή. Αφού ότι του βάλω το πετάει έξω...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, δεν μου δίνει στο boot κάποια επιλογή για να ξεκινήσει από τον εξωτερικό σκληρό (gmt) 

Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το ότι είναι σε ntfs φορμαρισμένος?

----------


## haHa

Παντως απο ntfs αποκλειται να μπουταρει...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Επειδη ειχα και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα,ηθελα να γραψω ένα dmg αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο (και να είναι bootable) (γύρω στα 6 GB  ας πούμε),υπαρχει και αλλη λυση:
> *
> μετατρεπεις απλα το dmg σε iso και το καις ευκολα με ενα pc .
> *
> 
> Oλα τα pc εδω και χρονια γραφουν dual layer δισκακια...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: haHa added 16 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........
> 
> ...


Το προγραμματάκι σου, δεν μου δίνει επιλογή για dvd image, αλλά μόνο για cd. lΛέει συγκεκριμένα πως το αρχείο δεν είναι cd image file....(Mήπως επειδή είναι η trial version??)

----------


## haHa

Για δες εδω:
http://www.magiciso.com/FAQ/FAQ0011.htm

----------


## Νικαετός

To είδα αυτό. Αλλά εξακολουθεί να μου λέει (με το open, δεν προχωράει καν παρακάτω), ότι το file δεν είναι cd image και κλείνει. 

Το αγόρασα και original online... και πάλι τίποτα gmt LOL !!

Mάλλον αναγκαστικά πάω για καινούργιο superdrive...

----------


## haHa

Παντως και να το εγραφες ,παλι δε θα ειχες προβλημα αφου το superdrive τα εφτυσε?


Τελος παντων δες και αυτα:
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.p...40121135301830
http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofivers...p/t146437.html
http://www.vu1tur.eu.org/tools/


Στο πρωτο λινκ ισχυριζεται οτι με μια απλη εντολη απο terminal το μετατρεπεις το dmg και στο δευτερο λινκ λεει οτι μπορεις να καψεις το dmg και με το nero κατευθειαν.




> Not quite true. I have burned one successfully before. There are a few requirements though:
> 
> 1. the DMG *must* have been made as a CD/DVD master, not compressed or encrypted
> 2. you must select Burn Image in Nero, then browse to the DMG file. You can either change the extension on the DMG file to .ISO or select *.* in the dialog box
> 3. on the "foreign file" dialog box, you must select HFS, not any of the other options
> 
> Using this technique, I've successfully burned Panter CD's that were bootable.


Βεβαια αναφερεται σε cd και οχι σε dvd.


Κανε τις δοκιμες σου!

----------


## Νικαετός

Λοιπόν βρήκα λύση. (Με την προϋπόθεση πως θα καταφέρω να δουλέψω το superdrive). 
Aπό το disc utility του mac, το μετατρέπεις σε cd/dvd MASTER (με κατάληξη cdr) στην συνέχεια μετονομάζεις το αρχείο σε iso και το καις σε dvd με το nero. 

(Από πού μπορώ να αγοράσω νέο superdrive, εκτός από την rainbow-applestore?) 

Haha,ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Ακριβως ιδιο με αυτο που εχει το mac mini και δινει και η rainbow(απλα εδω σε φθηνοτερη τιμη λογικα απο την rainbow):
http://www.shop21.gr//product/produc...206&prid=24491

Ομως καλυτερα να το αποφυγεις,γιατι οπως ειδες ειναι ψιλοσκαρτο.


Αυτο εδω ειναι καλυτερο, πληρως συμβατο ( εχω διαβασει πως αναγνωρίζεται απευθείας ως Apple Shipped/Supported ) με το mac mini και φθηνοτερο:
http://www.hardshop.gr/shop/item.asp...=3553&catid=55

----------


## Νικαετός

Θα κατέβω αύριο το πρωι Στουρνάρη. Αν δεν βρω κάτι στα μαγαζιά θα το παραγγείλω,από το λινκ που μου έδωσες.

Το superdrive μου θα με τρελλάνει...μόνο audio cd original παίζει...ότι άλλο και να το ταϊσω επιστρέφεται...

----------


## haHa

Να προτιμησεις το pioneer...
Φθηνοτερο και καλυτερο(και σιγουρα συμβατο).

----------


## Flareman

Τα Pioneer είναι όντως πολύ καλά, με θέμα firmware δεν ξέρω αν σου δημιουργήσει κάνα πρόβλημα - χλωμό το κόβω αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Εξωτερικό σκληρό πρέπει να έχεις φορμαρισμένο σε HFS+ με GUID για να φορτώσουν τα Intel Macs, από NTFS μόνο μετά το Firmware update που επιτρέπει στο EFI των Intel Macs να φορτώσουν κλασικά MBR partitions.

----------


## Νικαετός

Tελικά τίποτα δεν δούλεψε από όλα αυτά. Οπότε πήρα έναν σκληρό που υπήρχε εδώ πεταμένος, 40άρι. Τον έβαλα σε μια θήκη εξωτερικού, που είχε παραδώσει το πνεύμα, δούλεψε. Πήγα στο disk  utility. Έκανα 2 partitions, μία 8άρα και άλλη μια το υπόλοιπο, έκανα φορμάτ.

Στη συνέχεια με το restore πέρασα το dmz στον εξωτερικό σκληρό, boot et voila...

Mε τις υγείες μου το Leopard...  :One thumb up: 

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω καμμιά ασυμβατότητα, μέχρι και το folding συνέχισε κανονικά, από εκεί που είχε μείνει. 

Μια ερώτηση ακόμα, που την είχα και από το 10.4. Πως διώχνω τις παλιές εφαρμογές ? (π.χ., πήγα να τρέξω το messenger, μου λέει υπάρχει νέα version, την κατεβάζω αλλά τώρα έχω και τις 2. Πως φεύγει η παλιά από την μέση??)




> Τα Pioneer είναι όντως πολύ καλά, με θέμα firmware δεν ξέρω αν σου δημιουργήσει κάνα πρόβλημα - χλωμό το κόβω αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
> 
> Εξωτερικό σκληρό πρέπει να έχεις φορμαρισμένο σε HFS+ με GUID για να φορτώσουν τα Intel Macs, από NTFS μόνο μετά το Firmware update που επιτρέπει στο EFI των Intel Macs να φορτώσουν κλασικά MBR partitions.


Σχετικά με το pioneer, μιας και το δικό μου παίζει τα cd αλλά όχι τα dvd, θα πάρω πρώτα ένα disc cleaner να καθαρίσω τις κεφαλές μήπως και έχουν μαζέψει μπίχλα. Αν δεν πετύχει θα το χτυπήσω.

----------


## Flareman

> Tελικά τίποτα δεν δούλεψε από όλα αυτά. Οπότε πήρα έναν σκληρό που υπήρχε εδώ πεταμένος, 40άρι. Τον έβαλα σε μια θήκη εξωτερικού, που είχε παραδώσει το πνεύμα, δούλεψε. Πήγα στο disk  utility. Έκανα 2 partitions, μία 8άρα και άλλη μια το υπόλοιπο, έκανα φορμάτ.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια με το restore πέρασα το dmz στον εξωτερικό σκληρό, boot et voila...
> 
> Mε τις υγείες μου το Leopard... 
> 
> Προς το παρόν δεν έχω καμμιά ασυμβατότητα, μέχρι και το folding συνέχισε κανονικά, από εκεί που είχε μείνει. 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση ακόμα, που την είχα και από το 10.4. Πως διώχνω τις παλιές εφαρμογές ? (π.χ., πήγα να τρέξω το messenger, μου λέει υπάρχει νέα version, την κατεβάζω αλλά τώρα έχω και τις 2. Πως φεύγει η παλιά από την μέση??)
> ...


Γίγαντας! :Yahooooo:   :Clap: 

Ουσιαστικά τα πάντα σου δουλεύουν εκτός από το optical drive, ναι; Δοκίμασε να το καθαρίσεις και αν έχεις ακόμη πρόβλημα έχει ο Θεός :Smile: 

Για το θέμα των εφαρμογών, αν τις κρατάς όλες στο Applications (όπως συνηθίζεται δηλαδή) τότε απλώς όταν περνάς την καινούργια αντικαθιστάς την παλιά - οπότε σου κρατάει και τις ρυθμίσεις. Αν οι δύο εκδόσεις είναι σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες ή έχουν διαφορετικά ονόματα οπότε δεν αντικαθιστά η νέα την παλιά αυτόματα απλώς πετάς την παλιά στον... κάλαθο :Laughing:

----------


## kadronarxis

χοχοχο!
Με γεια το leopard Νίκο!

----------


## Νικαετός

Oυπς, συγγνώμη παιδιά ήμουν απορροφημένος με το Leopard και δεν πρόλαβα να μπω στο νήμα χθες. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Πάμε τώρα : 

@Flareman, δυστυχώς το superdrive έχει δική του προσωπικότητα. CD αυθεντικά τα παίζει με την μία αδιαμαρτύρητα. CD αντιγραμμένα, τα παίζει αλλά πιο δύσκολα (αργεί περισσότερο) DVD όμως ούτε original ούτε γραμμένα παίζει. 

Αγόρασα ένα dvd καθαρισμού, το έτρεξα αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. Οπότε πάω για το pioneer. Το άλλο το ΜΑTSHITA είναι πλέον καταργημένο. 

Για τις εφαρμογές, οκ αυτό είχα και εγώ υπόψιν μου αλλά δεν μου πέτυχε - το πρώτο εννοώ. Οπότε πάω για τη δεύτερη λύση.

@ Γιώργο, ευχαριστώ πολύ... το παλεύω πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## Flareman

Δεν τη γλυτώνεις φαίνεται :Sad:  Κατσαβίδωσέ το στεγνά κι αλύπητα!

Υπάρχει η λύση του AppZapper (υπάρχουν και φρι τέτοια) που του πετάς το πρόγραμμα/preference pane/widget/screen saver/plugin και αυτομάτως σου βρίσκει και σου προτείνει για διαγραφή και όλα τα caches, preference list files και support folders που περνάει η εφαρμογή στο Library του χρήστη (διαγράφοντας έτσι και όλες τις προτιμήσεις του χρήστη κατά τη διαδικασία). Δεν ξέρω αν εξυπηρετεί, αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω :Smile:

----------


## nightsky_30

> Δ Δεν ξέρω αν εξυπηρετεί, αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω


Κατά τη γνώμη μου εξυπηρετεί αφάνταστα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nickolas2005

Τελικά τι έγινε με το νεο frontrow? Τι θα κάνουμε που δεν παίζει τα avi οταν στον ίδιο φάκελο εχουμε και τους srt υποτιτλους? Υπάρχει λύση?

----------


## nickolas2005

Κανείς παιδιά?

----------


## haHa

Δεν υπαρχει λυση ακομα..

Οποτε vlc μεχρι να βρεθει λυση.

----------


## nickolas2005

Tι βλάκες είναι αυτοί στην apple.  Aντί να το καλυτερέψουν το χειροτέρεψαν... :Thumb down:

----------


## Flareman

Δεν είναι ζήτημα Front Row, είναι ζήτημα QT που στην 7.4 έκδοση δεν παίζει σωστά με το Perian και το .srt support.

Φάουλ οι λεβέντες του Πέριαν λοιπόν, που αντί να σκιστούν να το στρώσουν ξύνονται :Thumb down:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ούτε με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση παίζει ??

----------


## Flareman

> Ούτε με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση παίζει ??


Ποιανού την αναβάθμιση; Έβγαλε το Perian νέα έκδοση;

Η 1.0 πάντως δεν κάνει χατήρια στον υποτιτλισμό.

----------


## Νικαετός

Tου front row και QT εννοούσα, μήπως υπήρχε κάποια διόρθωση εκεί.. .

----------


## Flareman

Δε βλέπω φως Νίκο - αν η Apple άλλαξε κάτι στους μηχανισμούς που γίνεται η χρήση των plugins, οι Περιανάδες θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουν :Sad: 

Είναι λίγο σαλαφοί αυτοί βέβαια, κακά τα ψέμματα. Δέκα αιώνες έκαναν να βγάλουν την 1.0 :No no:   :No no:   :No no:

----------


## haHa

> Δεν είναι ζήτημα Front Row, είναι ζήτημα QT που στην 7.4 έκδοση δεν παίζει σωστά με το Perian και το .srt support.


Πραγματι οτι δεν παιζει το perian ειναι θεμα των developers του perian.

Αλλα οτι δεν παιζουν οι υποτιτλοι και τα avi αρχεια εξαρχης ειναι αποκλειστικα θεμα και κολλημα της apple.
Κυριως αυτους πρεπει να πιεζουμε(που δεν προσφερουν τα προφανη) και οχι τους developers του perian.
Ηδη η πιεση στο παρελθον εφερε αποτελεσμα και μπορουμε να εχουμε δωρεαν fullscreen στο QT.

----------


## Flareman

Διαφωνώ. Όχι για το να ασκήσουμε πίεση, να ασκήσουμε.

Αλλά ακόμη και στα Windows, πρέπει να πέσει codec pack για να παίξει π.χ. DivX/XviD, και ειδικό πρόγραμμα για να παίξουν υπότιτλοι (BSplayer, VLC), και ομοίως και στο Linux.

Γιατί να διαφοροποιηθεί λοιπόν η Apple;

----------


## haHa

> haHa κάνεις λάθος.
> 
> Στην Vodafone μπορείς να κατεβάσεις 30MB σε ένα μήνα στο σύνολο, κι αν θες τα κατεβάζεις όλα σε μια μέρα.


Καλο αυτο και πολυ βολικο!Δεν το ηξερα!

----------


## haHa

Για να παιξει avi (το πιο δημοφιλες container video αρχειων) σε Windows δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα. Οσο για τους υποτιτλους υπαρχουν πολλαπλες λυσεις στα windows μεσα απο τον windows media player και οχι μονο απο BSplayer, VLC.


Τα προβληματα με codecs και υποτιτλους ειναι σχεδον αποκλειστικο προνομιο του mac os x. Μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δακτυλο μας....

----------


## aragorn

Γενικά θα έλεγα πως η apple το θέμα του htpc το έχει στο φτύσιμο.
Περίμενα στο 10.5 να υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα, αλλά δυστυχώς διαψεύστηκα.
Φαίνεται πως ρίχνει το βάρος της στο apple tv, κάτι το οποίο όμως δεν htpc...

----------


## Flareman

Κάτσε ρε αδερφέ, .avi παίζει μια χαρά το OS X, απλώς δεν έχει τα codecs για DivX/XviD/FLV, όπως και στα άλλα συστήματα. Τα κλασικά VFW, MPEG1-2 και λοιπά τα παίζει μια χαρά. Και από άλλα proprietary codecs παίζει τα native της Apple: MPEG4, H.263/4 και λοιπά, όπως η MS έχει τα WMV/WMA και ούτω καθ' εξής. Πού φταίει η Apple;

Όσο για τους υποτίτλους, ο WMP *ΔΕΝ* παίζει υποτίτλους από τη μάνα του, θέλει plugin (που δέχομαι lege artis αυτό που λες, προσωπικά δεν έχω υπ' όψιν μου τέτοιο πρόσθετο) - όπως και ο QT που θέλει το Perian. Το VLC είναι τρίτου κατασκευαστή και όπως παίζει σε Mac, έτσι παίζει και σε Windows.

Ναι, έχουν κάνει καγκουριές αλλά το σωστό να λέγεται: αποκλειστικά πρόβλημα των developers του Perian η ασυμβατότητα με τα .srt αρχεία. Η Apple δεν είναι ένοχη περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από την MS ή όποια άλλη σχετική εταιρεία.

----------


## haHa

To προβλημα παντως παραμενει:
σε mac os x ειναι αισθητα πιο δυσκολη η αναπαραγωγη αρχειων,κυριως απο τα native προγραμματα.(και το vlc δυστυχως δεν ειναι αριστο)

Το πλεονεκτημα του windows media player ειναι οτι ειναι directshow player,οποτε δεχεται τα plugins ολων των directshow players.

Πχ
για τους υποτιτλους οποιος ενδιαφερεται:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/VobSub.htm




Φυσικα παιζει αριστα ολα τα αρχεια(λογω οτι ειναι directshow player),ακομα και mkv αρχεια .
Κατι που ακομα και με το vlc σε mac os x δεν ειναι bug free.(για quicktime ουτε λογος)

Τελος,αλλο ενα σημαντικο πλεονεκτημα ειναι σε windows media player το παιξιμο hd 720p-1080p videos ειναι πολυ πιο ελαφρυ και δεν απαιτει τοσο ισχυρο hardware οπως σε mac os x.(παλι επειδη οτι ειναι directshow player και υπαρχει decoder για hd videos πολυ καλος.)
*Για παραδειγμα δεν ειναι λιγο μηχανημα 6 χρονων να παιζει απροβληματιστα μεσα απο τον windows media player(με υποτιτλους) αρχεια mkv 720p.*

----------


## Flareman

Εντάξει, σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά σε καμία (το ξαναλέω: ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ -- βαθιά ανάσα) περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει native υποστήριξη για τα codecs που όλοι δουλεύουμε ως standards (ήτοι, Ματρόσκα και DivX).

Υπό αυτήν την έννοια, δεν έχουμε κάποιο θέμα που να μπορούμε να τους κολλήσουμε. Ή έστω, να κολλήσουμε σε όλους. Δεν τα παίρνω από την Apple (χεχε, καλά θα ήταν :Yahooooo: ) αλλά θέλω να είμαι όσο πιο αντικειμενικός γίνεται.

----------


## haHa

Ειπα ποιο ειναι το μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα του windows media player:
ειναι directshow player.



Αυτο αμεσα σημαινει οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολα επεκτασιμος(φαινεται και στην πραξη).


Εχει φροντισει δηλαδη η microsoft να κανει τι ζωη ολων των developers πιο ευκολη.
Αλλωστε δε θα μπορουσε καθε στιγμη να τον αναβαθμιζει για καθε καινουριο φορματ που βγαινει.
Οποτε τον εκανε directshow player(ειναι ολοκληρο api) και παιρνει τα directshow φιλτρα(που βγαζουν αλλοι πιο ειδικοι,γιατι τι ξερει η ms απο mkv) και παιζει τα παντα.(και γινεται αμεσα γιατι τα directshow filters βγαινουν πολυ γρηγορα και λογω της ευκολιας του directshow api)

Εκει ειναι η διαφορα(κατα μια εννοια ο wmp ειναι ανοικτος σε προσθηκες) με τον quicktime και τα αποτελεσματα τα βλεπεις και στην πραξη.

----------


## Flareman

Εντάξει περί DS player, αλλά άλλο το θέμα εδώ - παραμένει γεγονός πως δεν είναι υποχρέωση της εταιρείας που βγάζει το λειτουργικό ούτε όλα τα codecs να συμπεριλάβει, ούτε αν θέλει να αλλάξει την υποδομή που έχει να φροντίσει να έχει 100% προς τα πίσω συμβατότητα. Αν αλλάξει η MS τα frameworks του DS θα τρέχουν και δε θα φτάνουν οι πάντες.

Οι Περιανάδες κωλυσιεργούν τώρα και κωλυσιεργούσαν ανέκαθεν: την 1.0 την περιμέναμε μήνες ολόκληρους. Δεν τους δικαιολογεί τίποτα :Thumb down:

----------


## haHa

> Εντάξει περί DS player, αλλά άλλο το θέμα εδώ - παραμένει γεγονός πως δεν είναι υποχρέωση της εταιρείας που βγάζει το λειτουργικό ούτε όλα τα codecs να συμπεριλάβει


Οχι βεβαια..
Απλα η ms(σε αντιθεση με την apple) φροντισε ομως να κανει τον player της πολυ ευκολα επεκτασιμο(απο τριτους ή την ιδια) μεσω του directshow.

Τα αποτελεσματα φαινονται στην πραξη:
δεν ειναι λιγο μηχανημα 6 χρονων να παιζει απροβληματιστα μεσα απο τον windows media player(με υποτιτλους) αρχεια mkv 720p.



Τελος παντων  :Lock: 




Αντε να βγει το Perian!!!



Off Topic




Υ.Γ.: Και μεταξυ μας οι λογοι που δεν υποστηριζει η apple αλλα φορματ ειναι προφανεις....

----------


## nobleman

> Ποιά προγράμματα δοκίμασες και τι σφάλμα έβγαζαν;


Sorry που άργησα να σου απαντήσω αλλά τελικά με αλχημείες δούλεψα το Sjphone με το budgetsip... ο ήχος δεν με ενθουσιάζει αλλά μιλάω με BT Headset, ίσως καλωδιακά να πάει καλύτερα... thx anyway  :Wink:

----------


## nobleman

Λοιπόν, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το Boot Camp... κάνει κανονικά εγκατάσταση και μόλις τα φορτώνει και κάνει επανεκκίνηση βγάζει disk error, ζητάει restart με το πάτημα κουμπιού αλλά δεν κάνει ποτέ... να φταίει το CD; μόλις το έγραψα, καινούργιο... αλλά τότε πώς τα εγκαθιστά κανονικά αλλά μετά κολλάει;

----------


## aragorn

Όταν, κατά την εγκατάσταση βρισκόσουν στην οθόνη που τα ΧΡ σου ζητούσαν φορμά, τι έκανες;
Το άφησες ως έχει FAT 32?
Του είπες να το μετατρέψει σε ntfs?
Πρέπει να κάνεις format σε ntfs αν το partition είναι μεγαλύτερο από 4 γίγα, αλλιώς σου βγάζει disk error μετά την επανεκκίνηση.

----------


## nickolas2005

Τελευταία καθυστερεί αρκετά ο imac... Πχ κολλάει ο σαφάρι κυρίως.. Τι μπορει να παίζει? Παμε για format?

----------


## DrEthernet

Έχεις βάλει κάποιο plug-in στο Safari μήπως;

----------


## tsopanos

> Τελευταία καθυστερεί αρκετά ο imac... Πχ κολλάει ο σαφάρι κυρίως.. Τι μπορει να παίζει? Παμε για format?


Ίσως σε βοηθήσει αυτό που διάβασα πρόσφατα

>>>Macworld: Fix Mac Slowdowns<<<

----------


## nickolas2005

> Έχεις βάλει κάποιο plug-in στο Safari μήπως;


Oxι τίποτα. Και νομίζω ότι οι επιδόσεις του υπολογιστή έπεσαν απο τότε που ρύθμισα το ΙΜAP του gmail στο mail.app...

........Auto merged post: nickolas2005 added 79 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........

Και κάτι άλλο. Στο textedit.app γιατί μου τα βγάζει με κινέζικους χαρακτήρες?

----------


## nobleman

> Όταν, κατά την εγκατάσταση βρισκόσουν στην οθόνη που τα ΧΡ σου ζητούσαν φορμά, τι έκανες;
> Το άφησες ως έχει FAT 32?
> Του είπες να το μετατρέψει σε ntfs?
> Πρέπει να κάνεις format σε ntfs αν το partition είναι μεγαλύτερο από 4 γίγα, αλλιώς σου βγάζει disk error μετά την επανεκκίνηση.


Δοκίμασα όλες τις λύσεις και έκατσε η μετατροπή σε FAT32 μέσα από την εγκατάσταση... οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση δεν... ευχαριστώ πάντως...  :One thumb up:

----------


## nobleman

Δεν μου ανοίγει η σελίδα του router (http://192.168.1.1/) με το safari αλλά μου ανοίγει με τον ΙΕ μέσω του VMware Fusion... θέλει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## haHa

Νομιζω ειναι κλασσικο προβλημα του safari.(με σελιδες ρουτερ)

Μαλιστα νομιζω εχει λυθει με τον safari 3. (αν τα λεω σωστα)


Οποτε ή δοκιμαζεις τον safari 3 ή δοκιμαζεις τον εξαιρετικο firefox.

----------


## nobleman

Τον Safari (3.0.4) του Leopard έχω αλλά δεν ανοίγει... 
Ξέρει κανείς πώς ανοίγω αυτό το router;

----------


## haHa

Με firefox δεν ανοιγει??



Internet βλεπεις-εχεις και απλως δε σου ανοιγει η σελιδα του ρουτερ,σωστα ?

----------


## nobleman

Σωστά... 

* Επίσης (άσχετο) πώς βάζω default encoding στο Μail (version 3.2); αρνείται να το στείλει πολλές φορές, ειδικά σε συνεχόμενες απαντήσεις και πρέπει να κάνω message/encoding/unicode(UTF-8) για να φύγει...

----------


## haHa

Mε firefox ανοιγει λοιπον η σελιδα του ρουτερ??

----------


## nobleman

Δεν δοκίμασα με firefox αλλά όπως εξήγησα πιο πάνω ανοίγει στα windows...

----------


## haHa

> Δεν δοκίμασα με firefox αλλά όπως εξήγησα πιο πάνω ανοίγει στα windows...


Προφανως τοτε ειναι ασυμβατοτητα του safari. Μαλλον δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα για αυτο. *
Το εχω συναντησει και εγω παλιοτερα με ενα ρουτερ linksys, αλλα νομιζω μου λυθηκε με τον safari 3.. 

Καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει παντα εγκατεστημενος και ενας firefox (για αυτες και αλλες παρομοιες περιπτωσεις) ,ακομα και αν δεν τον χρησιμοποιειτε.

Αφηστε που αν τον συνηθισετε και μαθετε ολα τα κολπα του,δε θα τον αλλαζετε με τιποτα!!


* Δοκιμασε το  Authoxy v3.4 απο εδω μπας και καταφερεις τιποτα:
http://www.hrsoftworks.net/Products.html

----------


## kadronarxis

Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα mac αλάνιαααααααα:

από το PC MAGAZINE....ποιο είναι το καλύτερο λειτουργικό;

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/we...omments/16634/

----------


## flamelab

> Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα mac αλάνιαααααααα:
> 
> από το PC MAGAZINE....ποιο είναι το καλύτερο λειτουργικό;
> 
> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/we...omments/16634/


Aχ αχ , μην τα λες αυτά και με βλεπω , όχι με PC , αλλα με Macbook του χρόνου  :Razz:

----------


## Wolverine

> Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα mac αλάνιαααααααα:
> 
> από το PC MAGAZINE....ποιο είναι το καλύτερο λειτουργικό;
> 
> http://macdailynews.com/index.php/we...omments/16634/



  Συγγνώμη αλλά σε μερικά πραγματάκια το συγκριτικό δεν μας τα λέει καλά. Στο networking καλύτερα τα Win XP και τελευταίο το Linux? Και στους drivers κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Εντάξει installation (έχουν τον έλεγχο και του hardware) και interface προφανώς αλλά κάποια από τα άλλα απλά δεν μου ακούγονται σωστά.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να είναι ασυμβατότητα του browser τέτοια ώστε να μην ανοίγει/αποκρίνεται μια σελίδα. Οι διαφορές μεταξύ των broswer εντοπίζονται σε θέματα απεικόνισης, υποστήριξης javascript. Το κλασικό troubleshooting το δοκίμασες, π.χ. ping στο router κτλ; Έχεις ρυθμίσει το δίκτυο σωστά στα System Preferences; Είναι λογικό να παίζει με IE κάτω από VMWare αν το VMWare χρησιμοποιεί δικό του network ψευδο-interface.
Για το Mail, μην πειράξεις τίποτα. Το default είναι το UTF-8, το οποίο παρέχει υποστήριξη για όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου. Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει τα e-mail που του στέλνεις, είναι δικό του λάθος και θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αλλάξει νοοτροπία και τακτική ΑΥΤΟΣ, όχι εσύ.

----------


## haHa

> Δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να είναι ασυμβατότητα του browser τέτοια ώστε να μην ανοίγει/αποκρίνεται μια σελίδα.


Πιθανον να ειναι επαναλαμβανω κλασσικο προβλημα ασυμβατοτητας  του safari. (καποια ιδιαιτεροτητα του safari ως προς το authentication)  .   *Εγω το ειχα σιγουρα παλιοτερα αυτο το προβλημα! 
*
Πχ δες στο google :
safari linksys

http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/bo...L&message.id=6




> Now, when I try to log in to my Linksys Gateway, Safari (MacOS X Internet Browser) keeps telling me that I need authorization. Yet it doesn't provide me with a Dialog Box to input the username and password for the Linksys Gateway. I need to change some settings! I can surf the Web and all, I just cannot acces the setup menu of the Linksys!!!


http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...fm/365349.html




> I have recently purchased the WAG54G v2 and I have not been able to get into the setup (192.168.1.1) through Apple Safari. I get a pink screen stating '401 Unauthorized' 'Authorization required' .
> I can get into the setup via Firefox and everything is fine.
> I would prefer to use Safari as it is my default browser.
> I did not have this issue with my old router and Safari only with the WAG54G v2






Μην ξεχνας οτι ο φιλος εχει κανονικα internet μεσα απο τον safari και μπαινει και σε οποια σελιδα θελει.Απλα στη σελιδα του ρουτερ δεν μπορει να μπει.(λογω authentication)
Πιστευω οτι με τον firefox θα μπαινει.(τουλαχιστον ετσι γινοταν σε εμενα)





> Δεν μου ανοίγει η σελίδα του router (http://192.168.1.1/) με το safari αλλά μου ανοίγει με τον ΙΕ μέσω του VMware Fusion... θέλει κάτι άλλο;


Τι μηνυμα σου βγαζει ακριβως??

Και τι μαρκα ρουτερ ειναι?

----------


## aragorn

Μήπως έχεις βάλει ρυθμίσεις για proxy server και δεν σου ανοίγει τη σελίδα του ρούτερ;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούσες άλλο router πιο πριν, στην ίδια διεύθυνση, ο Safari θα φάει κόλλημα. Το username & password που βάζεις όταν σου ζητείται από οποιαδήποτε σελίδα, αν επιλέξεις να τα θυμάται, αποθηκεύονται στο Keychain. Η λύση θα έρθει με άνοιγμα του Keychain Access.app στα Utilities, εύρεση του αποθηκευμένου password και διαγραφή του.

----------


## nobleman

Τα πράγματα είναι περίεργα εδώ που είμαι. Το router στο βάζουν αυτοί (o provider) και προφανώς το κλειδώνουν με κάποιο τρόπο. Θα δοκιμάσω και το θέμα με το keychain γιατί ενδιάμεσα έφυγα από Ελλάδα και θα ενημερώσω... ευχαριστώ...

----------


## nickolas2005

Ρε παιδιά τελικά τι θα γίνει με τους υπότιτλους και το νεο  frontrow?  Eβαλα και το perian 1.1 και πάλι μαυρη οθόνη μου βγάζει όταν πάω να παιξω την ταινία...

----------


## turbojugend_gr

me2  :Sad:

----------


## notios7

ευχαριστο αυτο αλλα θα χαιρομουν αν εμπαινε και στο πι-σι μου. :One thumb up:  για τη δημοσκοπηση που ειδα λεω!

----------


## turbojugend_gr

όντως θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση... εν αναμόνη υποθέτω και σε αυτό.

----------


## giorgos_k

Updates για: Front Row
                  Keynote
                  Quicktime
                  iTunes
Σπεύσατε!  :Wink:

----------


## JOEBOO

Πριν ξεκινησω να ρωτησω αυτο που εχω εδω και καιρο απορια θα ηθελα να πω πως ρε παιδες το sub forum για την Apple εχει αρχισει και 'χυνεται'.. Δεν γινεται καποιο μαζεμα απο τους moderators? Παρομοια θεματα απο εδω και απο εκει, χανεται λιγο η μπαλα δεν νομιζετε?

Λοιπον, αυτο που συμβαινει εδω και καποιο καιρο ειναι οτι καθε βραδυ στις 03.00 το macbook pro μου, ανοιγει μονο του οταν ειναι σε sleep mode (κλειστο καπακι)...Μπορει να εξηγησει καποιος τι μπορει να ειναι? Κοιταξα στο energy settings μηπως το ειχα ενεργοποιημενο αλλα δεν... :Thinking:

----------


## giorgos_k

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα! Μόνο που το δικό μου ανοίγει μόνο του στις 2 το βράδυ όταν είναι κλειστό, αφου ακούω τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο μεσ᾽ στο καλό τον ύπνο...λές να ανοίγει κ όταν είναι σε sleep? γ@#$μ..  Έχω καιρό να το παρατηρήσω γιατί το κλείνω σπάνια τα βράδια

----------


## kadronarxis

θα γίνει ένα μικρό μάζεμα στο φόρουμ αύριο...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανοίγει το μηχάνημα joeboo. Προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις τις cache με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το Onyx.

----------


## haHa

> Πριν ξεκινησω να ρωτησω αυτο που εχω εδω και καιρο απορια θα ηθελα να πω πως ρε παιδες το sub forum για την Apple εχει αρχισει και 'χυνεται'.. Δεν γινεται καποιο μαζεμα απο τους moderators? Παρομοια θεματα απο εδω και απο εκει, χανεται λιγο η μπαλα δεν νομιζετε?
> 
> Λοιπον, αυτο που συμβαινει εδω και καποιο καιρο ειναι οτι καθε βραδυ στις 03.00 το macbook pro μου, ανοιγει μονο του οταν ειναι σε sleep mode (κλειστο καπακι)...Μπορει να εξηγησει καποιος τι μπορει να ειναι? Κοιταξα στο energy settings μηπως το ειχα ενεργοποιημενο αλλα δεν...





> Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα! Μόνο που το δικό μου ανοίγει μόνο του στις 2 το βράδυ όταν είναι κλειστό, αφου ακούω τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο μεσ᾽ στο καλό τον ύπνο...λές να ανοίγει κ όταν είναι σε sleep? γ@#$μ..  Έχω καιρό να το παρατηρήσω γιατί το κλείνω σπάνια τα βράδια



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=379424




> There have been a lot of reports that they are waking up randomly and at specific times like 12:00 am and 1:00am. Some have solved this by setting an auto wake for a specific time once a week so they only have to deal with it waking weekly.

----------


## CyberLost

Παίδες χρησιμοποιώ το κλασσικό USB modem Sagem του ΟΤΕ στο macbook μου και θέλω να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο ethernet διότι δεν είναι καθόλου αποδοτικό. Προτάσεις? (κατα προτίμηση οικονομικές!).

----------


## RyDeR

Off Topic





> Παίδες χρησιμοποιώ το κλασσικό USB modem Sagem του ΟΤΕ στο macbook μου και θέλω να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο ethernet διότι δεν είναι καθόλου αποδοτικό. Προτάσεις? (κατα προτίμηση οικονομικές!).


Αν και δεν είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα...

Βρές ένα Speedtouch 585 ή  αγόρασε Linksys WAG200G ή USR 9108.  :Wink:  Υποχρεωτικά θα πάρεις ένα που θα έχει/υποστηρίζει aDSL2+ & Wireless & 4port switch. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα τα χρησιμοποιείς τώρα, μελλοντικά ίσως σου χρειαστούν.  :Wink: 


*****Yπ'όψιν τα links που έβαλα, είναι για aDSL over PSTN (Annex A). Aν έχεις aDSL over ISDN (Annex B), βρές τις αντίστοιχες εκδόσεις.

****To USR flashάρεται κιόλας απο PSTN <-> ISDN. Είναι πολύ καλή επένδυση, ίσως να χρειαστείς ποτέ να το δουλέψεις σε άλλη γραμμή.  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_k

Μάλιστα..απέκτησε προσωπικότητα το MBP και μάλιστα τσαχπίνικη! Χάθηκε να ξύπναγε 8-9 το πρωί..
Κάτι άλλο τώρα, απο πότε δε μπορούμε να καίμε cd-dvd με drivers για windows απο το bootcamp?? Τι κάνουμε σε αυτη τη περίπτωση?

----------


## ariadgr

> απο πότε δε μπορούμε να καίμε cd-dvd με drivers για windows απο το bootcamp?? Τι κάνουμε σε αυτη τη περίπτωση?


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το DVD του Leopard (recovery dvd) στα Windows

----------


## giorgos_k

Τα πέρασα με Parallels τώρα αλλά  θυμόμουν οτι παλιότερα τη δουλειά αυτή την έκανε το bootcamp και τώρα δεν ήξερα πώς.. Λες να παίζει αυτό με το dvd του Leopard? Νομίζω οτι κάπου το έχω ξανακούσει αλλα δεν έχω το dvd τώρα να δοκιμάσω

----------

